# Raspberry Pi 4 B + 24V I/O + Codesys V3



## Boderbaer (20 August 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

da ich doch schon recht viel mit TwinCat3 und eCockpit zu tun hatte (Beckhoff und Wago) möchte ich gerne für Private Zwecke (Schaltungen auf 24V I/O sowie Analoge I/O und Kommunikation ala  RS485 und Ethernet IP/TCP und Ethercat) eine Kostengünstigere alternative ausprobieren.

ich hätte ein Projekt wo ich in Codesys V3 Steuern möchte. 
Dafür benötige ich 8 DI in 24V DC und 8 DO 24V DC (auch erweiterbar).

Meine Gedanken waren:

- Raspberry Pi 4 Model B mit 2GB (geht dieser neue schon in Codesys V3?)
- EK1100 mit entsprechenden I/O Karten, angeschlossen am Switch oder direkt am Raspberry (hat ja noch WLAN zu Programmierung  

Bei den 24V I/O bin ich mir noch nicht sicher, gibt es hierfÃ¼r fertige alternativen zu dem Beckhoff Ethercat Modul inkl. I/O (also installierbar auf eine Hutschiene / Tragschiene)?
Wenn ich nun wirklich nur ein paar I/O´s benötige auf 24V DC Basis, gibt es doch bestimmt günstigere Alternativen (montierbar auf einer Hutschiene).

Wenn ich das anschaue, sind bei Codesys die 50€ für das Raspberry Packet im Gegensatz zu Wago und oder Beckhoff auf gut Schwäbisch a Schnepple 

Würde, wenn es gewollt ist, hier auch einen Status bebildert einstellen!?

Danke schon mal.
Grüße


----------



## wollvieh (20 August 2019)

Warum stellst Du diese Frage nicht den Erfindern? 3s?


----------



## Boderbaer (21 August 2019)

Schande über mich... wie konnte ich nur daran nicht denken und die Fragen in einem SPS Forum stellen....

Vielen Dank :s12:


----------



## GLT (21 August 2019)

Der Pi4 ist noch neu auf dem Markt und vieles ist SW seit noch nicht wirklich fertig zu.B. booten von einer HDD/SSD.

Buster hat auf dem RPi noch so manch kleine Eigenarten.

Funktionieren sollte es, aber derzeit bist Du dann ein early-bird, denn Erfahrung werden noch nicht allzu viele in der Konstellation haben.

Hast Du Zeit dann Versuch es, drängt es, nimm nen 3+


----------



## Roland Wagner (21 August 2019)

Die Frage kann man schon auch hier stellen - die "Erfinder" treiben sich hier auch rum .
Dein Gedanke mit RPI und EK1100 funktioniert sehr gut. Wenn es nur ein paar E/As sein sollen, dann könnte man auch zu Alternativen auf RPI-Basis greifen, wie z. B. PiXtend, UniPi, emPC RPI oder ähnliches. Da kommt man beim Gesamtpreis sicher günstiger weg.
Pi4 wird von CODESYS unterstützt, aber aufgrund interner Änderungen ist es (noch) nicht immer ganz so geschmeidig wie beim Pi3. Insofern: Wenn die Performance keine Rolle spielt, ist der 3er sicher besser.
WLAN geht, muss man aber meines Wissens im Linux erst so einrichten, dass man mit Programmiersystem drauf kommt (also am Router etc. anmelden). Ist aber kein Hexenwerk.


----------



## HausSPSler (22 August 2019)

...noch ein Nachtrag, mit 3.5.15.1 Relese Ende September geht das dann auch mit dem Pi4. (Probleme mit SP15 waren: kein reboot möglich GPIOs gehen nicht)


----------



## Boderbaer (9 September 2019)

Sorry für die späte Antwort.
Hab das Projekt nun mit einem Pi3b+ realisiert inkl. EK1100 und EL I/O's.
Funktioniert perfekt.
Hat jemand schon Langzeit Erfahrung mit dem Raspberry, zwecks Langlebigkeit?
In mein Kopf muss noch ein wesentlicher Grund vorhanden sein, gerade auch in der Hausautomatisierung, wo ich keine Prozesstaktung benötige, dass sich die Beckhoff CX oder Wago PFC200 SPSen rechtfertigen (Preislich), zu nem Raspberry + Lizenz. 
Einsatzzweck, Umgebungsbedingungen, 24/7Betrieb....

Werd wahrscheinlich auch wegen der CPU Power des Pi4 meinen CX gegen den Pi4 tauschen, gerade auch, weil die Visu wesentlich flüssiger funktioniert.....


----------



## plcSniffer (9 September 2019)

Boderbaer schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon Langzeit Erfahrung mit dem Raspberry, zwecks Langlebigkeit?



Die Pi's gibt es ja schon einige Jahre auf dem Mark und haben sich als durchaus robust erwiesen. Ich habe einige bei mir bzgl. Hausautomatisierung im Einsatz und bislang wenig Probleme damit. 2 Geräte sind über die Jahre kaputt gegangen.... aber bei 35€ pro Gerät ist dies eher nicht der Rede wert.


----------



## lilli (21 August 2020)

Boderbaer schrieb:


> Werd wahrscheinlich auch wegen der CPU Power des Pi4 meinen CX gegen den Pi4 tauschen, gerade auch, weil die Visu wesentlich flüssiger funktioniert.....


 Was für ein CX soll gegen einen Pi4 getauscht werden?
  Bei Beckhoff gibt es ja inzwischen auch schon einen ganzen Zoo an Embedded-PCs.

  Und da ist dann der Pi4 merklich schneller?


----------



## lilli (21 August 2020)

plcSniffer schrieb:


> Die Pi's gibt es ja schon einige Jahre auf dem Mark und haben sich als durchaus robust erwiesen. Ich habe einige bei mir bzgl. Hausautomatisierung im Einsatz und bislang wenig Probleme damit. 2 Geräte sind über die Jahre kaputt gegangen.... aber bei 35€ pro Gerät ist dies eher nicht der Rede wert.


  Waren die beiden ausgefallenen Pi's beide nacheinander in deiner Heizung verbaut, oder ist das die Anzahl aller ausgefallenen Geräte, aus einem Park mit >500 verbauten Geräten?


----------



## LanOpa (22 August 2020)

es kommt immer auf die Umgebung an, so eine PI kann mal ausfallen, aber das kann eine SPS auch. Hab erste letzte Woche eine LOGO nach 6 Jahren 24/7 betrieb ersetzen müssen.
habe selber ein paar PI's am laufen, bisher sind mehr billig Netzteile flöten gegangen als die PI ansich selbst. Was ich bei den PI eher mal habe ist gerade so betriebssysteme die wollen mal gewartet werden. also irgendwann ist halt mal das installierte Debian z.B. nicht mehr updatefähig, so ein distr. upgrade ist für mich schwerer als ein neues System auf einer neuen SD Karte zu installieren, und je nach anwendung und schreib/lesezugriffen sind diese SD karten dann sowieso ablegereif. im einfachsten fall macht man dann nach erfolgreicher installation ein image von der SD und muss dann letztendlich nur die aktuellen parameter ersetzen


----------

